# Another ideal keyboard..........



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For a microsoft user.........










Its OK, that's the last one, promise....

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh Oh, peejays found out how to post pictures, there'll be no stopping you now. Pete :lol: 

Homer...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Seeing as you seem to have a key board fetish Pete :lol: , here's another one. :wink:










Homer........Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.the-earchives.com/scripts/download.asp?id=1490

Just say it Rob...so much easier :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Doh!!!....okay Dave.

To start press the any key..... Where’s the any key?

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Homer..........Rob


----------

